# byron dragway??



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

going to byron on sun aug. 3rd anyone care to join me?? :cool


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

come on no one!!!!!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

O Come On!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We want times and videos!!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

alrighty post em when i get em!!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so i ran a 13.4 not to happy best time ever was a 13.1 i just think it was to hot today!!!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Not too bad. What are your mods? Best I have run was a 13.5 at Byron.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

corsa sport cat-back,aem intake, nitto tire


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

alright going again oct. 18th anyone!!!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I would go but work that day all day. wouldn't get out til 7:30 pm


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Id be interested to go the 18th. I've never been to the strip before so...yeah I don't know the rules and stuff..


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

Soulonfire11 said:


> Id be interested to go the 18th. I've never been to the strip before so...yeah I don't know the rules and stuff..


so i had to change to sunday 19th!! but the rules are simple 13.99 or lower u have to have a helmet that's all u have to worry about for now well r u stock??


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

im down i posted up on LS1GTO also, what time you going im always in EP maybe we can role together let me know


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so we went was very packed but ran a 12.7!!!!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn i wish i could of went with you. Next year for sure though.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Damn i wish i could of went with you. Next year for sure though.


Yup I will be ready by Next year. Check these mods on my list.

Headers and Exhaust
Cam
Drag Radials
3.90 gear
And tune!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> Yup I will be ready by Next year. Check these mods on my list.
> 
> Headers and Exhaust
> Cam
> ...


Nice list you got there John.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree Your easily in the 12's if you've got the driver mod.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

u mean the a4 not m6 right??


----------

